# HELP! considering purchase 2000 740il w/ vanos / timing chain noise problem



## camuchi (Oct 17, 2009)

i am rapidly learnig about the 7 series BMW in anticipation, I hope, of owning one.
Found a 2000 740 il with 133000 miles, car has an audible clattering from the front valve cover / timing cover area. Doesn't do it when first started, but only after warm up . Also exhibits a bit of a rough idle.

Dealer is trying to tell me it is a chain tensioner and his contacts say it causes no dmg to drive as is, and he has been driving it some.

After reading and searching I think it may be a VANOS problem but I need some experienced opinions.

Car is available at a good price, I am a competent mechanic, have a good garage and a full complement of tools.

Am I within reason to give this car a shot?

What is the Vanos repair on the v8 like? I saw the head R&R PDF from an owner on bimmerfest with all of the special tools and homemade ones. I have also seen the Dr.Vanos/Beisan kits but these are 6cyl parts I think.

What kind of money am I talking? less than 1000$? 500$?
degree of difficulty.

I have five kids and some budget restraints- ha ha.
thanks in advance, Matt


----------



## carlos_m3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this the gold 740IL in Pensacola? There was a guy trying to sell me one there just as you described.

Carlos.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 17, 2009)

Carlos-
this one was over near panama city and was black. Guy had it listed on craigslist.
never saw it in person and he quit communicating with me regarding purchase so I guess it is off the market.

BTW my research led me to believe that it was likely a timing chain guide but ultimately I found enough 740 out there at a good price these days that to buy a fixer upper was not a good idea.

-Matt


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i smell bs. if its making a valve tapping like noise, its probalby flat hydrolic lifter which could mean its got some oil pressure issues. possibly worn crank or rod bearings or even an oil pump not pumping enough pressure. the cams should not make much clatter after its warmmed up though. i'd say just pass this one up. sound like a rip off and you will likely spend thousands fixing the car if its in the condition i'm guessing it is. also if the previous owners have used conventional oil instead of syntheic, that could cause a problem similar too. conventional doesnt seem to hold up the the heat generated in these engines.


----------

